# Windows Home Server 2011



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Are there directions somewhere for getting PyTivo set up with WHS 2011?

I've had PyTivo set up for a while and it's worked great, but I recently changed my setup to where I converted my big tower into a server running WHS 2011 and added a small Zotac mini-pc as my primary front-end machine. I generalized my OS drive and transferred it to the Zotac so i'm still running the same configurations as I was before.

The main thing I used PyTivo for was pushing video files to my Tivo over the network, and now that no longer works. Is it possible to use the PyTivo installed on the Zotac machine to push video files from the Server to the Tivo?

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just bumping this..... Can anyone help a guy out?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Is the zotac running windows?

Is the server seen as a drive map while on the zotac?

This setup should work. I am using similar with an old low power laptop as the front end and a Synology NAS as the server.


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> Is the zotac running windows?
> 
> Is the server seen as a drive map while on the zotac?
> 
> This setup should work. I am using similar with an old low power laptop as the front end and a Synology NAS as the server.


Yes, Zotac is running W7 and I have the drive in the server with the videos mapped. I'm thinking that I don't have the config set up correctly in pyTivo. What is the path you use?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Take a look at the setup instructions for pytivo under windows in my signature link.

On my system, the video share is simply:

Z:\Video Archive\

Z is already mapped on that machine to the network share. pyTivo pushes HD video to my Premiere at 75+ MB/sec, much faster than real time.


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks JC, I actually figured it out last night so I'm back up and running!


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

JC, do you have pyTivo running as a service? If so, how'd you get it to work?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I do not use pytivo as a service. Prefer to keep it in a cmd window so I can watch what is going on when I need to. Normally the window is just minimized. I disliked the hidden service.


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> I do not use pytivo as a service. Prefer to keep it in a cmd window so I can watch what is going on when I need to. Normally the window is just minimized. I disliked the hidden service.


Understandable. So you're saying you aren't familiar with getting it to run as a service like I'd like to?


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

knightswo said:


> that machine to the network share. pyTivo pushes HD video to my Premiere at 75+ MB/sec, much faster than real time.


uh, what?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

It was a mention that running pytivo on a windows box, moving HD video from the server to the tivo (2 operations) still results in a transfer at near the maximum capability of the tivo. Having the files and the pytivo installation on seperate parts of the network does not seem to negatively impact usage from the tivo. Or were you asking something else?


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> It was a mention that running pytivo on a windows box, moving HD video from the server to the tivo (2 operations) still results in a transfer at near the maximum capability of the tivo. Having the files and the pytivo installation on seperate parts of the network does not seem to negatively impact usage from the tivo. Or were you asking something else?


Ah, I see now, wasn't catching that.

That set up still requires me to have the windows machine on though, which I may not always have in my new house where my theater room will be on a different floor than the windows machine. This is the main reason why I want it to be running as a service on the WHS so that if I'm downstairs and want to pull a movie to the Tivo I don't have to do anything other than pull up the shares on the Tivo.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

teddykgb715 said:


> Ah, I see now, wasn't catching that.
> 
> That set up still requires me to have the windows machine on though, which I may not always have in my new house where my theater room will be on a different floor than the windows machine. This is the main reason why I want it to be running as a service on the WHS so that if I'm downstairs and want to pull a movie to the Tivo I don't have to do anything other than pull up the shares on the Tivo.


You can always set your WHS to auto admin logon (google it) and then place a shortcut to the file that launches pyTivo in the Administrator startup folder.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

noseph said:


> You can always set your WHS to auto admin logon (google it) and then place a shortcut to the file that launches pyTivo in the Administrator startup folder.


one oddity of this- at least on the original version of WHS- that strikes people with headless systems-

if you do an auto log in admin to run a program you need to RDP in with the /console switch in order to get to the same desktop. Otherwise it starts an admin login and auto runs all your stuff. If you just normally RDP in then it opens a second instance of everythign and you foul up servers with ports and the like.


----------



## teddykgb715 (Dec 16, 2010)

MichaelK said:


> one oddity of this- at least on the original version of WHS- that strikes people with headless systems-
> 
> if you do an auto log in admin to run a program you need to RDP in with the /console switch in order to get to the same desktop. Otherwise it starts an admin login and auto runs all your stuff. If you just normally RDP in then it opens a second instance of everythign and you foul up servers with ports and the like.


Whoa you just went over my head. I understand what you're saying, but I don't know how to RDP in with the /console switch.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> one oddity of this- at least on the original version of WHS- that strikes people with headless systems-
> 
> if you do an auto log in admin to run a program you need to RDP in with the /console switch in order to get to the same desktop. Otherwise it starts an admin login and auto runs all your stuff. If you just normally RDP in then it opens a second instance of everythign and you foul up servers with ports and the like.


I currently use this method and my WHS is headless. Maybe I wasn't specific enough. You setup "Administrator" to auto logon and from your WHS Console you logon with the account that you have setup to have "Administrative Rights", this account does not have the same startup folder as "Administrator". With the WHS add-in WHS Advanced Admin Console you can easily administer various administrator functions from your console and never need to run Remote Desk Top.


----------



## davel.usa (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info - going to try and set this up on my new WHS 2011 setup


----------

